# reihenfolge wakü anschluß



## rebel85 (17. Januar 2012)

*reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

hallo, habe nun schon lange eine wa-kü aber nun baue ich mein system neu auf und frage mich gerade in welche reihen folge es sinnvoll ist und bestmöglich kühlt.
zu kühlende sachen habe ich : cpu , ram , MB

in welche reihenfolge geht es weiter???
agb -> pumpe -> radiator -> ?...............................? -> agb

mfg dake


----------



## Uter (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Egal, den Radi kannst du auch wo anders einbinden.


----------



## ludscha (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Wichtig ist nur zuerst AGB und dann zur Pumpe, der Rest ist egal.

Am besten du verschlauchst ab der Pumpe von unten nach oben die Komponenten, dann geht das entlüften schneller


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Ich würde es so machen : Pumpe - GPU - CPU - RAM - Radiator - AGB
Also zuerst zur Hitzequelle NR1 und dann der Rest, normalerweise ist das die GPU in einem Spiele PC.
Aber das mit den RAM kannst du dir auch sparen, außer du übertaktest die RAM extrem.


----------



## lorenco (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

also ich habe meine waküs immer in volgender reihenvolge angeschlossen:

pumpe - cpu - graka - radiator - agb.


----------



## rebel85 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

okay....
aber gra-ka ahbe ich nicht nur MB und RAM


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Wie Uter schon sagte - es ist egal. AB vor Pumpe ist sinnvoll im Sinne der besseren Befüllbarkeit und einfacheren Entlüftung (kein Muss aber blöd, wenn man´s nicht macht).

Die Reihenfolge ergibt sich aus der günstigsten Schlauchverlegung - oder aus der optisch ansprechendsten. Im Kreislauf treten nicht oder fast nicht messbare Temperaturunterschiede auf (insb. bei CPU-only Kühlungen - Mobo und Ram sind vernachlässigbar was die Verlustleistung angeht). Lediglich bei einer extrem stromhungrigen Dual-Graka oder bei SLI/CF-Verbünden und zusätzlich noch geringem Durchfluss kommen sauber messbare Temperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufs zustande. Auch da verschiebt man mit der Reihenfolge von Kühlern und Radiatoren lediglich die zur Verfügung stehende Kühlleistung in geringem Maße zwischen den Komponenten. An der Gesamtleistung ändert sich so gut wie nichts (tendenziell wird sie theoretisch durch Zwischenkühlung sogar schlechter, weil die Effektivität von Radiatoren mit größerer Temperaturdifferenz  minimal steigt). Kann man aber mit normalem Wakü-Equipment sowieso nicht  messen uns ist daher irrelevant.


----------



## rebel85 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

also ram wa-kü kann ich getrost verkaufen da keine extrem taktung habe.
bzw. auf standart im mom laufen habe.
und kein groß mehr machen möchte bzw. komplett oc nicht mehr da mir dann die zeit zum testen usw fehlt....
sprich demnächst gibs bei mir ram (corsair vengeance 8gb kit 1866mhz "rot mit schwarzem pcb) zu kaufen und nen 4er mips ramkühler


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Bei mir hat sich am sinnvollsten herausgestellt:
*- aus dem AGB in die Pumpe*
*- von der Pumpe in die CPU*
*- von der CPU und die GPU*
*- zurück in den Radi*
*- wieder in den AGB*

Das liegt daran, daß ich hier und da mal benche und von daher jedes Grad Temp-Unterschied auf der CPU brauche. Da ist es nicht ganz so prickelnd, wenn durch die GPU vorgewärmtes Wasser zur CPU läuft. Die GPU kann über 90°C ab und arbeitet da noch stabil. Die CPU läuft schon deutlich früher unrund. Solltest Du den Radi zu klein wählen, hast Du natürlich ein kleineres Temperatur-Delta. Also kleinere Temperaturuntschiede und fast überall die gleiche Wassertemp. Da wäre es fast egal, in welcher Reihenfolge Du verschlauchst. *Aber bei großen Radis, die ordentlich runterkühlen können:*

*Erst die CPU*. Das ist meine Meinung und die hat sich bisher als nicht falsch erwiesen.
MfG kampfschaaaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich am sinnvollsten herausgestellt:
> *- aus dem AGB in die Pumpe*
> *- von der Pumpe in die CPU*
> *- von der CPU und die GPU*
> ...



danke
habe ein 120iger triple rad von hardware labs den srt1
und einen 140iger singel rag slim von magicool

und kühle cpu und gra *GGG*


----------



## dr.cupido (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich am sinnvollsten herausgestellt:
> *- aus dem AGB in die Pumpe*
> *- von der Pumpe in die CPU*
> *- von der CPU und die GPU*
> ...


 
Falsch isses ja auch nicht von der Pumpe zur CPU zu gehen, aber du könntest auch vorher erst zur GPU gehen.
Wenn du natürlich nur nen sehr geringen Durchfluss hast z.B. 10 L/h, dann ist die Anordnung sehr wohl wichtig. Denn hier hat das Wasser mehr Zeit, Energie aufzunehmen. Bei hohem Durchfluss hast du weniger Energie pro ml Wasser, aber dafür eben mehr Wasser. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ein geringer Durchfluss ca. 30L/h nicht viel schlechter ist, als mit 200L/h.


Bei über 100 L/h kannst du mit normalem Messequipment keinen Temperaturunterschied in deinem Kreislauf messen. Probiers aus !

Der Unterschied ist unter 1°C.

Selbst mit 2x GTX 570@ 950Mhz und 2600K@5,4Ghz ist der Unterschied nicht messbar (Durchfluss war 140L/H)


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



dr.cupido schrieb:


> Falsch isses ja auch nicht von der Pumpe zur CPU zu gehen, aber du könntest auch vorher erst zur GPU gehen.
> Wenn du natürlich nur nen sehr geringen Durchfluss hast z.B. 10 L/h, dann ist die Anordnung sehr wohl wichtig. Denn hier hat das Wasser mehr Zeit, Energie aufzunehmen. Bei hohem Durchfluss hast du weniger Energie pro ml Wasser, aber dafür eben mehr Wasser. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ein geringer Durchfluss ca. 30L/h nicht viel schlechter ist, als mit 200L/h.



Das ist nicht der Grund, warum sich höhere Durchflüsse kaum auswirken . Das Ganze ist völlig zeitunabhängig! Im stationären Zustand - also wenn sich die Temerpauren im Kreislauf eingepnedelt haben (und nur in dem kann man was messen) spielt die Zeit keine Rolle. Der Grund warum oberhalb von sagen wie 60l/h in nahezu jedem System kein nennenswerter Kühlleistungsunterschied mehr auftritt ist der, dass man sich bereits voll im turbulenten Bereich befindet und der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient von zusätzlicher Strömungsgeschindigkeit nur noch marginal verbessert wird. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Schritt von 10l/h auf 30l/h in dem man von laminarer oder nahezu laminarer Strömung in turbulente Bereiche kommt. Dieser Sprung macht sich deutlich beim Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten bemerkbar. Da Wasser nun mal ein recht schlechter Wärmeleiter ist (ganz im Gegensatz zu seiner Wärmekapazität), äußerst sich das bei zu niedrigen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in deutlich schlechterer Kühlleistung. Die Zeit spielt bei all diesen Vorgängen aber wie gesagt keinerlei Rolle. Die einzige Zeitabhängigkeit in der Wakü  besteht zwischen dem Wasservolumen und der Dauer bis der Kreislauf stationär ist. 
Zwischen ca. 30l/h und ca. 60l/h kann man in den meisten Kreisläufen noch eine messbare Kühlleistungssteigerung aufgrund weiter erhöhtem Turbulenzgrad messen. Darüber tut sich in der Tat nicht mehr viel, weil die Abhängigkeit des Wärmübergangskoeffizienten von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im turbulenten Bereich asymptotisch gegen einen, vom Kühler abhängigen, Grenzwert strebt. (Quasi-)Sprünge des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten wie beim Übergang zwischen laminarer Strömung und turbulenter Strömung treten im turbulenten Bereich nicht mehr auf.

Nehmt´s mir nicht übel, dass ich den Zusammenhang immer wieder erkläre, aber es scheint leider nach wie vor bei vielen nicht angekommen zu sein, dass die Zeit die ein Wasserteilchen in einen Kühler oder einem Radiator verbringt keinerlei Faktor ist der hier eine Rolle spielen würde - eine Rolle spielt hingegen wie gut das Teilchen Wärme aufnehmen kann, während es den Kühler passiert. Die Abgabe der Wärme im Radiator ist diesbezüglich btw eher unkritisch, da hier nicht die Wasserseite limitiert sondern die Luftseite. Die Fähigkeit Wärme auszunehmen verändert sich mit dem Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten und dieser wiederum stark mit der Strömung im Übergangsbereich laminar zu turbulent. Darunter und darüber nur mäßig. Der Übergangsbereich ist durch den sukzessiven Zusammenbruch der laminaren Grenzschicht gekennzeichnet, die im laminaren Strömungsfall die Wärmeübertragung behindert (aufgrund der schlechten Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser). Im turbulenten Strömungsfall, können sich Wasserteilchen hingegen auch quer zur Flussrichtung bewegen (die Grenzschicht ist nahezu verschwunden) und haben so die Möglichkeit direkt Wärme auszunehmen, was den Wärmeübergang deutlich verbessert. Noch höhere Turbulenzgrade (also höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten) minimieren die Dicke der Rest-Grenzschicht noch weiter, aber das hat kaum noch Einfluss, da es hier nur noch um minimale Veränderungen geht (das ist sind übertragen auf die Wakü eben die äußerst geringen und kaum bis gar nicht messbaren Unterschiede zwischen z.B. 60l/h und 200 l/h). 
^ Hoffe dem ein oder anderen sind die Zusammenhänge jetzt wieder ein Stück klarer geworden.




dr.cupido schrieb:


> Bei über 100 L/h kannst du mit normalem Messequipment keinen Temperaturunterschied in deinem Kreislauf messen. Probiers aus !
> 
> Der Unterschied ist unter 1°C.


 Wie groß der Unterschied ist, hängt vor allem davon ab wie viel Wärmeleistung eingespeist, aber das lässt sich exakt ausrechnen. Im Regelfall sind es in der Tat höchsten 1 bis 2K.



dr.cupido schrieb:


> Selbst mit 2x GTX 570@ 950Mhz und 2600K@5,4Ghz ist der Unterschied nicht messbar (Durchfluss war 140L/H)


Bei 140l/h nicht mehr. Ansonsten sind es genau solche Fälle mit zwei oder mehr dicken Grafikkarten bei denen in der Praxis gerade noch deutlicher messbare (aber noch keine hohen) Temperaturunterschiede auftreten können, wenn der Durchfluss niedriger ist (z.B. < 60l/h). In normalen Waküs mit einer Grafikkarten lassen sich meist schon ab 60l/h keine Temperaturdifferenzen mehr auflösen. Abhängig ist das Ganze einfach von der Verlustleitung der Hitzequellen. Solche dicken Grafikkarten geben enorme Verlustleistungen ans Wasser ab - viel mehr als jede CPU (selbst wenn sie übertaktet ist).  Auf die Absoluttemperaturen gemittelt über den gesamten Kreislauf hat die Reihenfolge dennoch keinen Einfluss. Da zählt nur die Radiatorfläche bzw. deren Anströmung mit Luft (und deren Temperatur). Die Reihenfolge hat in solchen Extremfällen nur eine Auswirkung auf die Verteilung der möglichen Kühlleistungen zwischen den einzelnen Hitzequellen. Insgesamt besser kühlen kann man aber auch in Fällen mit sehr großen Hitzequellen durch eine andere Wahl der Reihenfolge aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## dr.cupido (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Und wieder was dazugelernt  

Ich dachte immer, das die Zeit da auch mit reinspielt.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

VJoe ich muss dir in einigen Punkten widersprechen:
Völlig Zeitunabhängig ist die Geschichte nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt der gesamten, im Wasser gespeicherten, Wärmemenge. (ich nehme auch mal an, dass das gemeint war).
Dass man keine Temperaturen messen kann wenn sich das System nicht eingependelt hat ist nicht haltbar. Messen kann man immer, immerhin handelt es sich zu jedem(!) Zeitpunkt um ein System aus quasikontinuierlichen Zustandsänderungen. In wie weit Messergebnisse in einem nicht eingependelten System Rückschlüsse auf irgendwas zulassen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Am meisten stört mich allerdings die Aussage, dass die Zeit auch im Radiator/Kühler keine Rolle spielt.
Sobald man aber Teilsysteme betrachtet, spielt die Zeit (und damit die Fließgeschwindigkeit) sehr wohl eine Rolle. Betrachtet man nur das Teilsystem "Radiator" (als Wärmesenke), so ist die abgegebene Wärme eine Funktion der Zeit. Nimmt man an, dass der Wärmeübergang für zwei Flussgeschwindigkeiten identisch sei (wovon man ab einem gewissen Punkt ausgehen kann), so gibt jede Teilmenge des Wassers auch mehr Wärmeenergie an die Umgebung ab, wenn es mehr Zeit im Radiator verbringt. Umgekehrt nimmt es auch mehr Wärme beim Durchgang durch Wärmequellen auf, gerade weil Wasser so eine unglaublich schlechte Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt.
Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Gesamtwärme im System, hat aber durchaus Einfluss auf lokale Temperaturunterschiede.

Hätte die Zeit keinen Einfluss, würde eine Wasserkühlung nicht funktionieren. 
Beispiel: Zwei Systeme A und B unterschieden sich nur in dem Punkt, dass System B einen doppelt so großen Radiator besitzt. Der einzige Unterschied ist also, dass das Wasser den doppelten Weg (und damit die doppelte Zeit) hat seine Wärme im Radi abzugeben, was die Gesamtwärme im System B gegenüber dem System A herabsetzt.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



Malkolm schrieb:


> VJoe ich muss dir in einigen Punkten widersprechen:
> Völlig  Zeitunabhängig ist die Geschichte nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt der  gesamten, im Wasser gespeicherten, Wärmemenge. (ich nehme auch mal an,  dass das gemeint war).
> Dass man keine Temperaturen messen kann wenn  sich das System nicht eingependelt hat ist nicht haltbar. Messen kann  man immer, immerhin handelt es sich zu jedem(!) Zeitpunkt um ein System  aus quasikontinuierlichen Zustandsänderungen. In wie weit Messergebnisse  in einem nicht eingependelten System Rückschlüsse auf irgendwas  zulassen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Eine Messung muss reproduzierbar sein. Das ist sie im instationären Fall  nicht . Insofern ist ein im instationären Zustand gemessener Wert kein  Messwert sondern allerfalls eine Stützstelle für einen Verlauf. Du hast  mich sinngemäß aber schon richtig verstanden - man kann mit solchen  "Messungen" nichts anfangen. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Am meisten stört mich allerdings die Aussage, dass die Zeit auch im Radiator/Kühler keine Rolle spielt.
> Sobald  man aber Teilsysteme betrachtet, spielt die Zeit (und damit die  Fließgeschwindigkeit) sehr wohl eine Rolle. Betrachtet man nur das  Teilsystem "Radiator" (als Wärmesenke), so ist die abgegebene Wärme eine  Funktion der Zeit. Nimmt man an, dass der Wärmeübergang für zwei  Flussgeschwindigkeiten identisch sei (wovon man ab einem gewissen Punkt  ausgehen kann), so gibt jede Teilmenge des Wassers auch mehr  Wärmeenergie an die Umgebung ab, wenn es mehr Zeit im Radiator  verbringt. Umgekehrt nimmt es auch mehr Wärme beim Durchgang durch  Wärmequellen auf, gerade weil Wasser so eine unglaublich schlechte  Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt.
> Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Gesamtwärme im System, hat aber durchaus Einfluss auf lokale Temperaturunterschiede.



Falsch! Die Wärmemenge die pro Zeiteinheit abgegeben werden kann (in  Einheiten also Leistung in Watt) ist tatsächlich zeitunabhängig, da die  Triebkraft zur Wärmeabgabe und -aufnahme die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen  Wärmequelle und Wärmesenke ist und nicht die Verweilzeit. Habe ich also  bei geringem Durchfluss eine entsprechend hohe Temerpaurdifferenz wird  genausoviel Wärme pro Zeiteinheit abgegeben wie bei hohem Durchfluss und  einer entsprechend geringeren Temerpaurdifferenz. Die Zeitunahbägigkeit  lässt sich auch sehr schön darstellen, wenn du einfach nur die Formel  nach den Einheiten auflöst - die Zeit fällt komplett heraus .  Ansonsten würden Wärmemengezähler z.B auch nicht funktionieren...



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hätte die Zeit keinen Einfluss, würde eine Wasserkühlung nicht funktionieren.
> Beispiel:  Zwei Systeme A und B unterschieden sich nur in dem Punkt, dass System B  einen doppelt so großen Radiator besitzt. Der einzige Unterschied ist  also, dass das Wasser den doppelten Weg (und damit die doppelte Zeit)  hat seine Wärme im Radi abzugeben, was die Gesamtwärme im System B  gegenüber dem System A herabsetzt.


Das ist auch nicht richtig. Eigentlich müsste dir der Widerspuch doch  auffallen. Wäre dem so, müsste ich den gleichen Effekt ja auch dadurch  erzielen können, dass ich das Wasser halb so schnell durch den gleichen  Radiator fließen lasse. Wie aber jeder weiß und leicht nachprüfen kann  erhöht sich dadurch die Kühlleidtung nicht und die Temperaturen steigen  anstatt zu fallen. Obwohl die Fließgeschwindigkeit im Radiator zwar, wie  gesagt, keinen großen Einfluss hat, weil die Luftseite die limtierende  ist, hat sie zumindest im niedrigen Bereich nahe des  lamiar-turbulent-Übergangs Einfluss auf den Wärmeübergang am Kühler, so  dass sich zwischen zu kühlender Komponente und Wasser eine größere  Temperaturdifferenz ausbildet und damit die Absoluttemepraur der  Komponenten steigt - das Gegenteil also von dem was man erreichen will.  Bei einer Verdopplung der Fließgeschwinidigkeit von 100l/h auf 200l/h  ist der Einfluss hingegen gering. Nach deiner Anschauung müsste man  dmait deutlich schlechter kühlen bei gleicher Radiatorfläche. Geht dir  da jetzt ein Licht auf? Hoffe ich habe es anschaulich genug erklärt.  

Anders herum gesagt: 
Würde der größere Radiator die gleiche aktive Fläche bzw. Effekivität  auf der Luftseite haben wie der kleinere, wäre die Kühlleistung trotz  des längeren Weges identisch. Der Unterschied resultiert eben nicht aus  der Laufzeit des Wassers durch den Radiator sondern aus der größeren  Fläche die für den Wärmetausch zur Verfügung steht und er betrifft  lediglich die erreichbaren Temperaturen. Die thermische Leistung die an  beiden Radiatoren an die Luft abgegeben wird (im stationären Zustand)  ist zu jeder Zeit gleich und identisch mit der aufgenommenen Leistung -  egal wie groß oder klein der Radiator ist oder wie lange Wege das Wasser  darin hinter sich bringt. Genau auf diese Zeitunabhängigkeit wollte ich  hinaus .

Solange das System instationär ist, ändern sich freilich noch alle  Parameter, aber genau deshalb hat es auch keinen Sinn im instationären  Zustand irgendetwas zu messen. Das ist ein leider häufig begangener  Fehler, den nur die Trägheit des Systems aufgrund der hohen  Wäremkapazität des Wassers etwas relativiert. Maßgeblich für die  Leistung eines Wakü-Systems ist jedenfalls die Fähigkeit, die  Temerpaturdifferenz zwischen Wärmequelle (zu kühlende Komponente) und  Wärmesenke (Raumluft) so gering wie möglich zu halten. Das gelingt nicht  durch längere Laufzeiten die durch geringen Druchfluss oder verlängerte  Wasserwege erzielt werden, sondern genau durch das Gegenteil (Stichwort  Wärmeübergangskoeffizient) - allerdings nicht linear, weshalb  zusätzliche Steigerungen der Fließgeschwindigkeit oberhalb eines  gewissen Tubulenzgrades nichts mehr bringen. Umso mehr bringt eine  Fließgewindigkeitsänderung vom laminaren in den turbulenten Bereich -  wobei laminare Strömungsfälle in üblichen Wakü-Konfiguration  normalerweisee nicht vorkommen, es sei denn die Kühler sind verstopft.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Falsch! Die Wärmemenge die pro Zeiteinheit abgegeben werden kann (in  Einheiten also Leistung in Watt) ist tatsächlich zeitunabhängig,



Das die Wärmemenge pro Zeiteinheit zeitunabhängig ist, ergibt sich schon dem Sinn nach. Es ging in deinen Ausführungen aber nicht um die Wärmemenge pro Zeiteinheit, sondern im allgemeinen um eine Zeitunabhängigkeit des Temperaturverhaltens, die wiederum nicht gegeben ist.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wäre dem so, müsste ich den gleichen Effekt ja auch dadurch  erzilen können, dass ich das Wasser halb so schnell durch den gleichen  Radiator fließen würde. Wie aber jeder wieß und leicht nachprüfen kann  erhöht sich dadurchdie Khlleitugn nicht und die Temperauren steigen  anstatt zu fallen.



Das ist falsch! Bei angenommenem gleichen Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten (sagen wir in dem Beispiel 200l/h zu 100l/h, da sollte das grob gegeben sein) ist das Wasser bei Austritt aus dem Radiator kühler bei geringerem Durchfluss.
Genauso wie das Wasser bei Austritt aus dem Kühlkörper messbar wärmer ist bei geringerem Durchfluss. Was zur Folge hat, dass die Temperaturspanne zwischen kaltem und warmem Wasser an unterschiedlichen Punkten im System mit geringerer Fließgeschwindigkeit größer wird.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Würde der größere Radiator die gleiche aktive Fläche bzw. Effekivität   auf der Luftseite haben wie der kleinere, wäre die Kühlleistung trotz   des längeren Weges identisch.



Auch das ist selbstverständlich, hat aber nichts mit dem Streitpunkt zu tun, den ich angesprochen habe.




> Die thermische Leistung die an  beiden Radiatoren an die Luft abgegeben  wird (im stationären Zustand)  ist zu jeder Zeit gleich und identisch  mit der aufgenommenen Leistung -  egal wie groß oder klein der Radiator  ist oder wie lange Wege das Wasser  darin hinter sich bringt. Genau auf  diese Zeitunabhängigkeit wollte ich  hinaus .


Hier betrachtest du wieder das Gesamtsystem, welches selbstverständlich im stationären Zustand keine zeitabhängigkeit zeigt (sonst wäre es ja kein stationärer Zustand). Aber auch das hat wiederum nichts mit der (tatsächlich vorhandenen) Zeitabhängigkeit der Thermodynamik eines Teilsystems zu tun. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Maßgeblich für die  Leistung eines Wakü-Systems ist jedenfalls die  Fähigkeitm, die  Temerpaurdiffernz zwischen Wärmequelle (zu kühlende  Komponente) und  Wäremsenke (Raumluft) so gering wie möglich zu halten.  Das gelingt nicht  duch längere Laufzeiten die durch geringen Druchfluss  oder verängerte  Wasserwege erzielt werden, sondern genau durch das  Gegenteil (Stichwort  Wäremübergagnskoeffizient) - allerdings nicht  linear, weshalb  zusätzliche Steigerungen der Fließgeschwindigkeit  oberhalb eines  gewissen Tubulenzgrades nichts mehr bringen.



Völig richtig. Deine Betrachtung das Gesamtsystem betreffend sind vollkommen plausibel und richtig. Die postulierte Zeitunabhängigkeit der Teilsysteme ist aber defakto nicht gegeben.
Wenn du nocheinmal genau darüber nachdenkst sollte dir das bewusst werden. Oder in deinen Worten gesprochen:



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Geht dir  da jetzt ein licht auf?


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Das die Wärmemenge pro Zeiteinheit zeitunabhängig  ist, ergibt sich schon dem Sinn nach. Es ging in deinen Ausführungen  aber nicht um die Wärmemenge pro Zeiteinheit, sondern im allgemeinen um  eine Zeitunabhängigkeit des Temperaturverhaltens, die wiederum nicht  gegeben ist.


Ich habe nirgends vom allgmeinen Temperaturverhalten, sondern von der  Kühlleistung gesprochen. Diese ist stets auf das Gesamtsystem bezogen. Im  Übrigen ist das allgemeine Temperaturverhalten im dem Zustand von dem  ich spreche, nämlich dem stationären (meinetwegen dem quasistationären, um der  Realität genüge zu tun), sehr einfach zu beschreiben. Die Temperatur an  jeder Stelle des Kreislaufs ist konstant und unterliegt keiner  zeitlichen Änderung. Nur in diesem Zustand kann man, aus o. g. Gründen,  Aussagen über die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlsystems treffen. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Das  ist falsch! Bei angenommenem gleichen Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten  (sagen wir in dem Beispiel 200l/h zu 100l/h, da sollte das grob gegeben  sein) ist das Wasser bei Austritt aus dem Radiator kühler bei geringerem  Durchfluss.
> Genauso wie das Wasser bei Austritt aus dem Kühlkörper  messbar wärmer ist bei geringerem Durchfluss. Was zur Folge hat, dass  die Temperaturspanne zwischen kaltem und warmem Wasser an  unterschiedlichen Punkten im System mit geringerer Fließgeschwindigkeit  größer wird.


Sorry, aber miss es nach! Messbar wäre dieser Unterschied nur, wenn du  eine extrem hohe Leistung einspeist. Bei einer CPU mit 100W+ ist in einem normalen Kreislauf zwischen  100l/h und 200 l/h bereits nichts mehr messbar (innerhalb der  üblichen Messgenauigkeit). Könnte man es sauber messen, würde sogar die  Leistungsmessung des Aquaero vernünftig funktionieren, aber leider  reicht dafür die Genauigkeit der Foliensensoren nicht aus. Über den  Kühler hinweg betrachtet stellt sich jedenfalls eine mittlere Temperatur  ein, die für beide Fälle gleich ist, sofern man den  Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten als näherungsweise konstant ansieht - was  hier in der Tat der Fall wäre. Für die Kühlleistung (z.B. auch als  DeltaT CPU-Wasser oder CPU-Luft ausgedrückt) ist die Differenz zwischen Ein- und Austritt von Kühler oder Radiator aber irrelvant -  und von nichts anderem habe ich gesprochen . Im Übrigen ist auch diese  Differenz zeitunabhängig, denn der Durchfluss ist im gesamten System konstant und damit zeitunabhängig (also stationär). 
Zwischen 30l/h und 100l/h würdest du hier eine messbare Differenz der  mittleren Kühlertemperatur feststellen - aber dieser Unterschied geht  dann in der Tat auf den verbesserten Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten zurück.  Die Kühlleistung verbessert sich in diesem Bereich also mit steigender  Fließgeschwinigkeit. Mit zunehmder Fließgeschweindigkeit wird der Effekt immer geringer. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Auch das ist selbstverständlich, hat aber nichts mit dem Streitpunkt zu tun, den ich angesprochen habe.


Der "Streitpunkt" ist aber keine Zeitabhängigkeit. Die einzelnen  Temerpaurdifferenzen sind im stationären Zustand alle konstant und die  Mitteltemperaturen ebenfalls, wenn man eine Konstanz des  Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten ansetzt, wie du es im obigem Beispiel getan  hast. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hier betrachtest du wieder das  Gesamtsystem, welches selbstverständlich im stationären Zustand keine  zeitabhängigkeit zeigt (sonst wäre es ja kein stationärer Zustand). Aber  auch das hat wiederum nichts mit der (tatsächlich vorhandenen)  Zeitabhängigkeit der Thermodynamik eines Teilsystems zu tun. Du  vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.


Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, betrachte ich von Anfang an das  Gesamtsystem und habe nie etwas anderes behauptet . Auch in  Teilsysteme aufgespalten ergibt sich aber wie gesagt keine  Zeitabhängigkeit in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung bzw. Temperaturdifferenz  zwischen Wärmequelle und Wärmesenke.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Völig richtig. Deine Betrachtung das  Gesamtsystem betreffend sind vollkommen plausibel und richtig. Die  postulierte Zeitunabhängigkeit der Teilsysteme ist aber defakto nicht  gegeben.
> Wenn du nocheinmal genau darüber nachdenkst sollte dir das bewusst werden.


Wie gesagt, auch in Teilsysteme aufgelöst sind diese im sationären  Zustand komplett zeitunabhängig, da auch im Teilsystem alle betrachteten  Größen über die Beobachtungszeit konstant sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*



dr.cupido schrieb:


> Und wieder was dazugelernt
> 
> Ich dachte immer, das die Zeit da auch mit reinspielt.



Das ist in Bezug auf deine Aussage auch richtig. Vjoe erklärt lang und breit, wieso Durchflusssteigerungen ab einer recht niedrigen Grenze kaum noch Einfluss auf den Wirkungsgrad eines Kühlers haben. Du dagegen hast erklärt, warum die Reihenfolge der Kühlkörper ab einer gewissen (höheren) Grenze kaum noch Einfluss auf die Komponententemperatur haben. Und das ist sehr wohl ein Mechanismus, der über Zeit erklärt wird: Wenn ich den Durchfluss halbiere, halbiere ich die Menge Wasser pro Zeit, über die die gleiche Menge Wärme pro Zeit abgeführt werden muss und daraus ergibt sich daumen*pi eine Verdoppelung des Temperaturanstieges im Wasser. Über den gesamten Kreislauf betrachtet also eine Verdoppelung des Temperaturunterschiedes zwischen warmen und kaltem Ende. Wenn man ausgehend von 2-3 K auf 4-6 K verdoppelt, ist man schon in Größenordnungen, die z.B. für Festplattenkühlung relevant werden. (Mit 38 °C Wasser kann ich eine Festplatte kühlen, mit 44 °C beheize ich sie eher)


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Eine Zeitabhängigkeit ist das aber einfach nicht. Zeitabhängig wäre es,  wenn es sich mit der Zeit ändert . Hier ändert sich über die Zeit  aber nichts (es sei denn man variiert die Pumpendrehzahl im Messzeitraum - was wiederum eine instationäre Messung bedeuten würde und damit belanglos wäre). 

Die Differenz ist abhängig vom Durchfluss und von der Heizleistung. Die Wärmekapazität ist konstant. Auf die Kühlleistung des Gesamtsystems habnen diese Differenzen aber keinen Einfluss, sofern der  Wärmeübergangskoeffizient nicht mehr sonderlich beeinflusst wird (also  bei hohen Durchflüssen). Auf die Reihenfolge kann es es nur dann einen Einfluss haben wenn man recht hohe Heizleistungen bei recht  geringen Durchflüssen fahren will. Am Durchfluss allein lässt sich das aber wie gesagt  nicht festmachen. Bei obigem Beispiel mit 100l/h Durchfluss und einer  100W CPU ergibt sich am Kühler z.B. eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Ein- und Auslass von 0,86 K und  bei 200l/h mit derselben CPU eine Temperaturdifferenz von 0,43 K - also  alles noch unter der Schwelle der Messgenauigkeit. Betrachtet man einen  Grafikkarte mit 300W Wärmeleistung und 200l/h sind es 1,29K  Temperaturdifferenz am Kühler und bei 100L/h 2,58K. Das kommt dann schon  langsam in den sauber messbaren Bereich. Mit 60L/h und 300W Heizleistung liegt man dann bei 4,3K  Differenz. Da kann man dann über die Reihenfolge langsam nachdenken, wenn danach besonders temerpaurempfindliche Komponenten kommen und der Radiator unterdimensioniert ist. 

Auf die Gesamt-Kühlung hat das aber natürlich keinen Einfluss. Man kann die Kühlung der Einzelkomponenten im Kreislauf zwar  durch die Wahl der Reihenfolge verbessern oder verschelchtern, aber das geht nur zugunsten der einen  Komponente und auf Kosten einer anderen. Die Kühlleistung  insgesamt (und damit die Absoluttemperaturen aller Komponenten) lässt sich im Wesentlichen nur durch mehr Radiatorfläche  beeinflussen, sofern man bereits die 60 l/h Grenze überschritten hat, ab  der bei den meisten Kühlern kaum noch Effekte durch die  durchflussabhängige Verbesserung des Wärmeübergangs vorzufinden sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Wenn du die Abläufe aus der Sicht einer Einheit Wasser durch die einzelnen Stationen im Kreislauf betrachtest (und genau das tat das Post, das du "korrigiert" hast), dann hast du sehr wohl eine zeitliche Komponente, nämlich die Verweilzeit im jeweiligen Abschnitt. Da muss man halt man eulerischer auf lagrange Betrachtungsweise umschalten 

Bezüglich der Rechenbeispiele: 60 l/h sind nicht außergewöhnlich wenig in einem Silent-Kreislauf, 300 W Heizleistung in einem Gaming-System nicht außergewöhnlich viel und ich habe nicht umsonst Temperaturempfindliche Festplatten herangezogen


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: reihenfolge wakü anschluß*

Die Sicht einer Einheit Wasser ist aber für die Frage, wie man die beste Kühlung seiner Komponenten erreicht eher weniger interessant . Was ich korrigiert hatte war btw die falsche Schlussfolgerung, warum durchflussabhängige lokale Temperaurdifferenzen (diese sind ja letzlich der Effekt über den wir hier gerade sprechen) keine Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung des Systems haben. Ein durchflussabhängiger Effekt auf die Kühlleistung ist nur durch die Strömungsabhängigkeit des Wärmeübebergangskoeffizienten zu begründen und der ist eben, vor allem wenn man sich bereits in hohen Durchflussregionen bewegt, äußerst begrenzt. Zeitabhängig im Sinne der System- bzw. Performance-betrachtung sind die besprochenen Effekte aber alle nicht. 

Was die Rechenbeispiele angeht hast du natürlich recht! Natürlich kommt das vor - und zwar gar nicht mal so selten. Dennoch ist es nun mal Fakt, dass man das Problem hoher lokaler Wassertemperaturen aufgrund leistungsstarker Komponenten durch die Reihenfolge eben nur von einem Ort zum nächsten verschieben kann. In Summe gewinnt man nichts. Hängt man z.B. die CPU hinter die heiße Graka, wird letztere zwar gut gekühlt, aber die CPU dafür schlechter. Andersherum ist es genauso - nur abgeschwächt, weil die CPU nicht so stark heizt. Von daher ist gerade in so einem Fall wie du ihn erwähnst, der von vielen intuitiv gewählte Ansatz nach der Pumpe erst die CPU einzubinden und dann die Grafikkarte auch insofern sinnvoll, als Grafikkarten in der Regel besser mit höheren Temerpauren klar kommen (müssen) als CPUs. Natürlich kann man auch mit Zwischenradiatoren arbeiten, aber gleichbleibende Gesamtfläche vorausgesetzt, niveliert man so eben nur die mittlere Wassertemperatur auf ein höheres Gesamtniveau, und die einzelnen Komponenten sehen änlichere Eingangs-Wassertemerpauren. Ihre Absoluttemperaturen lassen sich dadurch aber im Durchschnitt aller eingebundenen Komponenten nicht verbessern. 

Wie man es auch dreht und wendet: Weder hoher noch moderater Durchfluss, genausowenig wie die Reihenfolge der Komponenten ändern etwas Wesentliches an der Gesamt-Leistungsfähigkeit eines, hauptsächlich durch Radiatorfläche und Kühlereffizienz defnierten, Wakü-Systems. Unter sehr niedrigen Durchflüssen, bei denen sich der lamiar-turbulent-Übergang langsam bemerkbar macht, leidet hingegen die Kühlleistung messbar. Von extremen Erhöhungen profitiert sie anderseits nicht messbar oder nur in äußerst geringem Maße, welches oft in keinem Verhältnis zu Aufwand und negativen Nebenwirkungen steht. Es gilt beim Durchfluss also stets einen akzeptablen Mittelweg zu finden. Die Reihenfolge verschiebt nur den Ort der höchsten Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf, kann aber nichts zur Verbesserung (oder Verschlechterung) der Gesamkühlleistung beitragen. Bei niedrigem Durchfluss und hoher Heizleistung kann sie aber dazu beitragen die zur Verfügung stehende Kühlleistung besser bzw. nach technischen Gesichtspunkten auf die Einzelkomponenten zu verteilen. Bei hohem Druchfluss und geringer oder moderater Heizleistung ist ihr Einfluss jedoch zu vernachlässigen.
^ Vielleicht kann man es so zusammenfassen, um mal einen versöhnlichen Schlusspunkt unter die Diskussion zu setzen - alle einverstanden?


----------

